
Group FaceTime for iMessage - kflynn
http://affinitymagazine.us/2016/12/06/group-facetime-is-finally-a-thing-this-is-how-you-can-get-it/
======
kflynn
[https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/5gtf2f/release_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/5gtf2f/release_group_facetime_ios_10/)

------
mch82
> ...group FaceTime. Ok maybe that’s not exactly what it is, but it sure is
> something.

Not actually FaceTime.

------
giuseppestuto
I like how seamless it is in nature, no signup / 1 click

------
frankiudiciani
no way, in imessage?? is this an apple thing?

